# private Webanwendungen ins Web kriegen



## MichiM (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

gibts hier auch Leute, die Java Web Applikationen privat einsetzen? So bisschen JSP + Servlets eben.

Wenn ja: 

Mietet Ihr da fertig aufgesetzte, kostenlose Application Server (Tomcat, Sun Application Server, JBoss) oder Server mit freiem Zugriff und installiert/betreut die Server selber?

Gruß Michi


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (3. Aug 2006)

Für privat macht das doch wenig Sinn. Außerdem ist Tomcat kein Application Server.


----------



## MichiM (3. Aug 2006)

Einer programmiert halt hobbymäßig z.B. irgendeinen umfangreicheren Webservice o.ä. - irgendwas Mittelgroßes, das sauber durchstrukturiert sein und stabil laufen soll - mit Java und sucht nun einen Server dafür. Gibts da gute Tips?


----------



## Lacos (3. Aug 2006)

Wenn ihr was findet , dann schreibt bitte hier kurz rein. So etwas suche ich auch.. Dankeschön...


----------



## tec1 (3. Aug 2006)

Du brauchst doch nur einen virtuellen oder richtigen Server mieten, da kannst du dann installieren was du willst. Z.B. bei Strato ab 8.90 Euro pro Monat.


----------



## MichiM (3. Aug 2006)

tec1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du brauchst doch nur einen virtuellen oder richtigen Server mieten, da kannst du dann installieren was du willst. Z.B. bei Strato ab 8.90 Euro pro Monat.



Wollt mich eben mal umhören, obs da Schnäppchen-Tips gibt. :wink:
So um die 9 Euro geht so, verlangt evanzo auch in etwa, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch einen Anbieter, wo man den Server günstiger kriegt?


----------



## André Uhres (4. Aug 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=117891#117891


----------

